

Ask HN: What DevOps software and services does your startup or company use? - i386

Hi HN,
I'm trying to get a better picture about what the DevOps software space looks like and I am curious to what DevOps software and services you use and a bit about why you are using them or even things that you have tried that didn't work out.
======
lsemel
We manage all our servers with Ansible - <http://ansible.cc/>. It lets you
write yaml files to specify actions to perform on the servers, which are all
executed over SSH without the need for any additional setup, and it is easy to
learn.

